# He sleeps at our heads...?????



## 1337f0x

I know dogs sleep at the feet, but lately if Simba wants to sit on the bed with us til he gets sleepy to go to his bed... he walks to our pillows, climbs over all of them to the backboard, and cozies himself in there and sniffs our hair or licks it. Sometimes he'll just fall asleep there and stay there some of the night and not bother anyone.

Is this new? Odd? LOL. It's hilarious and weird to me, but so cute at the same time.


----------



## Courtney

Mine would sleep next to the headboard on top of the pillows when he was a puppy.

He tried that not to long ago, all 72 pounds of him..I told him no way dude...sorry! LOL


----------



## 1337f0x

LMFAO!!! I can see Simba doing that. ahahhahaha. idk why they so comfy there


----------



## Zeeva

i don't know if this is true, but i've heard that dogs or any animals (cats for example) that sleep at your head think they are alpha. i know that we shouldn't play the alpha game with our dogs and that it is outdated but i would suggest discouraging it at least until you INVITED him to sleep where he wants to. the reason i mentioned cats was because i have a cat who used to sleep at my head. he was a bit unfriendly but when i stopped him from sleeping there his love seemed to flower a bit more. i don't know if it was coincidence and i understand that cats are VERY different from dogs, but that's my two cents story/experience...

<3


----------



## 1337f0x

Well he sleeps more above my bfs head. so that's iight. He knows I'm the bau5.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I personally wouldn't want a large dog sleeping on my head (anymore than I'd want one of my little cats sleeping on my head) but it has nothing to do with a dominance agenda. It has to do with the animal getting comfort from being near you.


----------



## selzer

He's related to Babs. And no, Babs is not dominant. She likes her comfort. She likes to lay on the pillows. When I get in, she gets off, I call her up and she will lay in the bed for a while, but she likes her own bed.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Zeeva I've 'heard' that to But I think it's a myth.

All my dogs when puppies did this, I just figured they felt those pillows were mighty comfy 

Now I've got a full bed (good thing it's king!) I have masi, Jynx, and 3 cats..One of the cats, sleeps on pillows behind my head..Another one, will snuggle up below my face and occasionally will "touch" my face with a paw LOL..as if she's checking on me..


At one point, when Kodi was still alive, if we had thunderstorms, OMG, that dog (all 125lbs of him) would have to be basically on top of my up in my face if it was nighttime..Believe me, not comfy at all


----------



## Zeeva

JakodaCD OA said:


> Zeeva I've 'heard' that to But I think it's a myth.
> 
> All my dogs when puppies did this, I just figured they felt those pillows were mighty comfy (


thanks for demystifying that  interesting though...


----------



## PaddyD

Alpha schmalpha. Pillows are more comfortable and your head is more interesting than your feet.
As for me, dogs on furniture is a disconnect.
My dogs never knew it was an option.
One exception: Abby likes to lie on top of her crate, but that's not furniture ... and it's hers.


----------



## GSDMUM

Oh, your pup looks so adorable, I would welcome him sitting near my head  I think it's normal. Do you have cats? If so, maybe your pup followed their examples as mine used to love sitting on my head ( cats that is)!


----------



## Zeeva

GSDMUM said:


> Oh, your pup looks so adorable, I would welcome him sitting near my head  I think it's normal. Do you have cats? If so, maybe your pup followed their examples as mine used to love sitting on my head ( cats that is)!


hehe...one of my (six) cats used to try to sleep on my FACE too...silly silly


----------



## Pepper311

My cat use to sleep on my head. The only dog allowed in the bed is an 11lb Pom mix not by my choice. He likes it best under the covers by our legs. Our pit and shep are not allowed on beds. Cookie ( the shep pup) hurt us too many times when she would Fly on the bed to say good morning. Now she just stands at the bed side and gives me the wet nose wake up.


----------



## Warrior09

I had a cat who would wrap around my neck and lay its head on my face which caused me to sneeze. (allergic to cats now)..... Hachi and Bella sleep at the bottom. HAHA occasionally i would catch them trying to crawl up to be right beside me and sometimes i give in and let them.


----------



## Barb E

Kaos with her head on the pillow on the bed


----------



## doggiedad

our dog sleeps on our bed, his bed and on the floor
beside the bed. when i get up sometimes (lots of time)
our dog will move to my side of the bed and curl up next to
my GF. sometimes he'll put his head across her neck.


----------



## Jeven's Tyde

Most often my pup chooses to sleep at the foot of the bed. Occasionally he will attempt to lay next to my son and share his pillow, but I don't allow it.

When we're resting in the evenings watching TV, he will sometimes lay at the end of the couch (occasionally he will to lay next to my son and put his head on him - when my son is awake... he won't allow it, when my son is sleeping, I won't allow it because he's always trying to lick his hair, face, and mouth his hands), but the biggest majority of the time ever... he likes to find a cool place on a hard floor and sleep there. His next favorite spots are under the table, in the corner of my bedroom or at the foot of the steps into the den.


----------



## qbchottu

Wiva is a big fan of sleeping next to me with her head on the (what is now HER) pillow. It was a complete surprise because she was never a cuddly girl. She always slept on her bed up until her first heat. She started cuddling/sleeping next to me the day she went into heat and she hasn't stopped even though she's out of heat  
Her favorite thing to do is nuzzle her nose all the way into my armpits so she can shove her entire head under my arm.

zzzzzzzzz









Time to get up already???









Nevermind...hit the snooze button


----------



## 1337f0x

GSDMUM said:


> Oh, your pup looks so adorable, I would welcome him sitting near my head  I think it's normal. Do you have cats? If so, maybe your pup followed their examples as mine used to love sitting on my head ( cats that is)!


I don't have cats... at least I don't THINK he's a cat! (resist temptation to laugh): 











He perhaps learns from Bingo? Bahaha joking though. He just picked up the habit of doing it. Sometimes he'll lay down on my face with his chest on my face after seeing me hide under the blanket from him. It's like "I'll warm your face up!" *lays on face* 


recently after laying at the head of the bed and kissing me and my bf before he goes to bed or to the bottom of the bed, he'll like walk on us pretty much, and sit on our body. Like our chest, in my case, he lays on my face lol. or he'll shove his face next to my face and stick his tonge out onto my face. 

so cute. i'm dreading his teen phase


----------

